# How To Clean A Spoonbill In Under 3 Minutes



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Hope to clean a bunch this year.But I'm going to have to get a Bigger Knife.

http://www.youtube.com/user/fordgonefishn

big rockpile


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

That Knife Is Bad Ass...


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

big rock, that was pretty fast but i just dont picture you doing it that way. i think you would save all that you could and not waste as much as he did.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

js2743 said:


> big rock, that was pretty fast but i just dont picture you doing it that way. i think you would save all that you could and not waste as much as he did.


Actually there isn't that much edible on a Spoonbill and I was really wondering if he was trimming enough??

big rockpile


----------

